# Racers Edge 50% Off Sale



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Racers Edge is having a 50% OFF SALE on Mini-T Aluminum parts, plus a few
other items. Go to http://www.racers-edge.com/store/customer/home.php?cat=524
to check it out


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW looks lick the Mini T is done


----------

